# remove expander plug from carbon steerer



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Can someone please instruct me how to remove this plug?
I don't see where it could unexpand the plug.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

A hex wrench should fit above the threaded portion. Turn anticlockwise.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Screw the centre socket head bolt/screw back in quite a way by hand (at least 10mm and then give it a gentle tap with a hammer. The screw should force the expander plug downward and free up the who expander assembly and usually you will then be able to pull it up out of the carbon steerer by griping the outer edge with your finger nails, don't pull by the bolt as that will tend to retighten it in the steerer tube.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Park has some useful instructions & images here

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Star Fangled Nut and Expansion Plug Installation


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

You are right after cleaning the grease I see the hex.

By the way, does it look like a kind of plug you would install the stem without a spacer above it? It looks like there is quite a bit of reinforcement on the top of it.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

You need a 6mm allen wrench to take that out.
The black part in the middle, where the top cap screws into has lands for the wrench.
Its kind of hard to see, but its there.
Unscrew that inner part a bit until it feels loose and the whole thing should come out.
You may need to tap it lightly.
If its not wanting to budge, you may need to tap on the back of the wrench a tad to loosen the inner cup.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Note that many expander plugs cannot be pulled up while assembled. As you pull up the wedge spread the collet locking it in place. If you're having problems pulling it up, unscrew and remove the top unit, letting the wedge drop, then reach in and try to ease up the collet (expanding section) with your finger, or by hooking something underneath to pull it up. 

I use a bent tip screwdriver I made for just this job many years ago. If you really can't get it up buy a toggle bolt with a long screw. Push it through and let it expand behind the plug and you can pull it up easily.


----------

